# Leela, my GSD mix



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of Leela , a GSD mix I adopted from my local shelter. She is VERY mellow. She dislikes: walks, playing with toys, and is very finicky with food. I do believe her mellow behavior is contributed to her unknown past, but hopefully, with time, this will be a things of the past. However, on the positive side, she has already mastered the commands of sit, lay, heel, and watch me. We are planning to work on stay, but I really do not want to create distance between us, just yet. 




























I believe she is 5 months old, though the shelter and some veterinarians find her to be either 4, 5, or 6 months old.  What are your thoughts? She has already lost some of her baby, I found a few on the carpet, and her adult teeth are coming in. She is also a bit underweight, she currently weighs 25 lbs and has very little muscle mass. I did put her on a strict high protein diet of solid kibble mixed can food, nutri cal puppy, and now a vitamin and mineral supplement powder. Also, on the side, she eats a couple of denta sticks (she will not eat any other treats - biscuits, meaty substitutes, and real meat), that she enjoys the most and I use for treats when training. 

Also, what do you think she is a mix of?  Some people think she is purebreed who is going through the lanky stage, while others see a mutt.

If anyone has any suggestions to improve the relationship and encourage a stronger bond between us, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What's she mixed with, German shepherd? LOL She looks like a gorgeous PB GSD to me.  

I'm not sure what her age might be, but some of the other members might have a better idea for you. 

Good luck with her!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She looks like a GSD to me too...one that will be growing into those ears! I have one (Layla) that has some large ears. They may be why they thought she was mixed but she doesn't look it to me. Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

she looks like a GSD and nothing else..
she is purebred


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like a purebred GSD to me also!!! I absolutely love her EARS!!! Adrorable..


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats a PB GSD and look at those ears,lol I love the puppy dumbo ear stage


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Aw, I was going to say the same thing. I had a female years ago that I adopted that was purebred, had papers etc... but never got over 45 pounds and looked JUST like that at adulthood... so puppyhood is doing her well, i don't see a mix.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

My vote goes to PB GSD/Bat.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. I definitely see German Shepherd in her, but I must agree with Melina that I see a little bit of a bat. lol. Her ears are the best part! She loves for me to massage them, and I can't stop touching them. =)

I will keep everyone updated and continue to post pictures of her growth both mental and physical.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Aw! She's cute. Those ears are GINORMOUS!! hahahaha.. she'll grow into them eventually though. Oh, and she's definitely a pure bred GSD for sure.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. Her size and shape is similar to Mac's (pb gsd) when he was 4 months. At almost 7 months he still looks lanky.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

RogueRed26 said:


>


Look at those ears, OMG thats a spitting image of what Kings head and ears looked like. Very pretty GSD..


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I definitely see German Shepherd in her, but I must agree with Melina that I see a little bit of a bat. lol. Her ears are the best part! She loves for me to massage them, and I can't stop touching them. =)
> 
> I will keep everyone updated and continue to post pictures of her growth both mental and physical.



Hehe, I'm sure you know I was joking.  I see nothing but Shepherd in her, and she's absolutely gorgeous. She has such an elegant look to her...


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

No, she's clearly a mix. GSD and SB. That's Sister Bertrille, The Flying Nun of the old Sally Field sitcom.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> No, she's clearly a mix. GSD and SB. That's Sister Bertrille, The Flying Nun of the old Sally Field sitcom.












:rofl:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

HAHA! I love the picture; it does look a _bit_ like her. hehe. =)

Yes, people I meet at pet stores keep telling me she looks purebred, while others say otherwise because of her snout and those ears! hehe. Though, I do think her snout is skinny because of the fact that she is still malnourished, but I am working on putting some weight on her, so hopefully she will bulk up.

But, whether or not she is purebred doesn't matter to me, as long as she is healthy and happy, that is all that matters to me. =)


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I was in Petco with Koda one time and a lady who works as a rep for one of the food companies came up to me and goes, "German Shepherd/Chow, right?" and I was like, "No, I'm fairly certain he's all Shepherd", and she says..."Well, he's got spots on his tongue, he's got Chow in him", blah blah blah. I just looked at her like 'what the heck?'. I will never know for sure if Koda is purebred as he didn't come from a breeder, but after making my very first thread here asking if he was mixed and getting a unanimous "No", then seeing so many pictures of purebred GSD's that look exactly like him, I'm pretty well convinced that he's got nothing but Shepherd in him. I've also had people come up to me and say, "Wow, gorgeous Shepherd, he's purebred, right?" and when I say, "I can't be certain", they go, "Yeah he is, I know Shepherds". People will always have their opinions, however idiotic sometimes.

If Koda was mixed with Poodle (I hate Poodles  ) I wouldn't care, I love him all the same. I think after all the posts you received though, you can say your girl is purebred, she certainly looks it. There was even a post on here one time asking what other people thought your Shepherd was mixed with, and a lot of the dogs on here are papered, undoubtedly purebred.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I've narrowed it down to potential mixes...

Mickey Mouse Kangaroo:









Regular Kangaroo (Please get her a pouch, she is entirely too young to be away from her mother):









Fenec Fox (I checked for you, they're legal to keep as pets):









Kudu Ewe (You may need a larger house, she will be growing quite a bit):









This Child (If this is the case, please return her to the Shelter you acquired her from, I think someone may have mistaken it for an Orphanage):









Yoda (I'm still wondering how this one happened, I've heard it has something to do with "The Force"):









Oh, and one more potential mix...

German Shepherd (Did you hear something?):




























Hehe, that was too much fun...


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Those pictures are hilarious. And that puppy is really cute. I suspect those who think it's a mix are folks not really familiar with GSDs.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

HAHA! That was hilarious Melina! =D My sides are hurting hehe. I love it though. Thank you for those pictures, you sure made my day. =)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She certainly looks pure, but there's no way to be 100% sure without a pedigree... For all you know, her grandfather could have been half Malinois... You're safe to call her a German Shepherd though, she looks just like my American Showline bitch did at that age.. Maybe a bit more bat in her though  Good luck with her, she's a doll.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!

such a cutie!!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> HAHA! That was hilarious Melina! =D My sides are hurting hehe. I love it though. Thank you for those pictures, you sure made my day. =)



 You got it! Glad I could make you laugh! I'm sure she's got nothing but GSD in her, and she's gorgeous! Congratulations on your new addition. I look forward to more pictures of her!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is beautiful! Loving her ears!!!!! She looks PB to me


----------

